
Have you successfully built a mesh wifi network at home? - danny8000
I am in an urban environment with a lot of interference. 
There are several products on the market, which should I choose?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.open-mesh.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.eero.com&#x2F;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ubnt.com&#x2F;unifi&#x2F;unifi-ap&#x2F;<p>And coming soon:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;getluma.com&#x2F;
======
opless
When you said mesh wifi, I thought you meant something like:

[http://www.broadband-hamnet.org/](http://www.broadband-hamnet.org/)

